# 4 cylinder 200 verado



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone run one of these motors? Looking at new boats and most dealers have these offered on them. It's lighter than the 6 cylinder verado and still has hydro steering. Thinking the merc 150 is getting great reviews but boat is rated for a 200 as is my current boat so I'm worried it would be under powered. Dealer claims 43 with the 150 but i fear after loading crew fuel and all my gear it will struggle.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you looked at the mercury performance bulletins to see what motors they have ran on the boat? I went with the 150 Merc on my boat (rated for 200) based off the performance bulletins. Very happy with performance. Had there been more money for a 200 verado in the budget I would have went that route just to ensure i had enough power


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Have you looked at the mercury performance bulletins to see what motors they have ran on the boat? I went with the 150 Merc on my boat (rated for 200) based off the performance bulletins. Very happy with performance. Had there been more money for a 200 verado in the budget I would have went that route just to ensure i had enough power



I did look at the bulletin reports but it didn't account for more than one guy and fuel. What boat so you get the 150 on ? I am looking at the Lund 1900 thee. They are typically stocked with the 150 which I have got great reviews on but I can order the 200 in both the 6and 4 cylinder verado. I can afford it just not sure its worth the extra money. My pro v is a 58 mph boat but I rarely run that speed, just nice to have the power when loaded and popping up on plane in a heart beat. Maybe I'm just over thinking this. I plan to keep it for 10 years min maybe longer. Had my pro v since 2001.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

storman said:


> I did look at the bulletin reports but it didn't account for more than one guy and fuel. What boat so you get the 150 on ? I am looking at the Lund 1900 thee. They are typically stocked with the 150 which I have got great reviews on but I can order the 200 in both the 6and 4 cylinder verado. I can afford it just not sure its worth the extra money. My pro v is a 58 mph boat but I rarely run that speed, just nice to have the power when loaded and popping up on plane in a heart beat. Maybe I'm just over thinking this. I plan to keep it for 10 years min maybe longer. Had my pro v since 2001.


I got the 150 on a Smokercraft Millentia 192.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a 2008 175 Verado on a 186 Tyee. After owning the Verado, I would have a hard time buying anything else.... On a 19' boat, I would definitely go with a 200 over 150. My boat runs in the low 50's with the 175, I would guess a 19' with a 200 would be in the same ballpark.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

How does it perform with a crew and gear? Out of the hole and cruising speed? What is your cruise speed at say 3500rpm?

Thanks for the input


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have a 150 Four Stoke on my 22' Lund Baron. I've had it for two seasons with absolutely no problems at all. I first got my boat in 1999 with a 225 Opti. Then I got a 200 Opti. a couple years later. My next motor was a 175 Opti. The other motors were faster and quicker out of the hole, but the 150 on my boat (rated for 225) is by far the best I've ever owned. It comes out of the hole quick enough and will hit 40+ mph with a light load (two people). Even with a heavy load it performs well with no issues. I do limit my four passengers to 1,000 pounds though and with that load, it will still run faster than I want to go. My normal cruising speed is 28 to 30 mph and I get great fuel economy at those speeds with a full load. I highly recomend that motor. Here's a video I shot after I first got it:


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the vid Mike hard to believe the little 150 puts your Baron up on plane that fast I have heard its an over achiever from the guys at Au Gres marine when I bought my pro kicker. If go with the 150 over the 200 it will cover alot of the cost for my auto pilot electronics kicker and bow mount. Things add up fast rigging a new boat.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I read where marine manufactures are now actually under stating the HP on some of their motors so they look better in performance tests. I read that the 150 Four Stoke is actually 165 hp. It also has a lot of torque, which is equally as important as HP. The 175 Opti that I had performs very similarly to the 150 Four Stroke I have now. The 200 and 225 Optis that I had would push my boat over 50, but the fuel usage was more than double at cruising speeds. A friend of mine has a 200 Verodo on a Baron and I get a lot better mileage than he does, but his is a five year old six cylinder version. Not sure how the new one compares.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

With my Verado, I typically run at 4,000 RPM's, which is 10 gph and 40 mph. I generally don't run any faster than this for any amount of time, it is plenty fast enough to get where you are going. As far as getting on plane, I normally give it half to 3/4 throttle and it gets up on plane in 5 or 6 seconds, full throttle is less than 4 seconds. That is with 2 -3 guys and gear. With 4 guys, it takes a little longer to get on plane, but I rarely fish with 4, if I did I would probably prop differently. Right now I have the 19p Laser 2 that the boat came with. With the Verado, you are paying for digital throttle and shifting and smartcraft gages, which to me are worth every cent. When I was buying my boat, I was planning on putting a 150 Honda on it, my dealer talked into the Verado and I am really glad I did. I was looking at buying a new boat last summer, the only motor I was considering was the 200 Verado, the only decision was the L4 or L6. The new 150 4 stroke gets really good reviews and everyone seems to be really happy with them, but for me it would be the 200 Vrod, then you would never second guess your decision.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

If cost is not a decision factor between the motors I would go with the higher power of the two. 

Can't speak to anything about the Verado motor.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

storman said:


> If go with the 150 over the 200 it will cover alot of the cost for my auto pilot electronics kicker and bow mount. Things add up fast rigging a new boat.


This was a big driver in my choice. I didnt see the value in the smart gages and added cost of the motor. The only thing I think I lost going to to the 150 is top end. With 4 guys and fishing gear it planes without an issue with a top speed in the mid 40s. Cruises in the high 20s. Fast enough for where I fish. Maintenance is a breeze. If money wasnt an issue I would max it out. Also wouldnt hurt to get your dealer to agree to an at cost upgrade for the price difference between the 150 and 200 if you are not happy with the 150.


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a 150 hp 4 stroke Merc on my Lund 2025 Impact and love it! Tops out around 45 mph and decent out of the hole. Boat is rated for up to 200 hp but don't see the need for it. Between the 150 and the 9.9 pro kicker very good on gas too!


----------

